# J30 performance



## J30Power (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a 96' infiniti j30 (I realize that it is a 4 door luxury car) and realize that this car has alot of potential. I recently have become aware that I yield a 300zx n/a motor and what some opinions. What could i do to my car to make it faster? I also am very into racing and dont want to lose to everything i see , for example a stock single cam civic ex. But anyways i here a torque converter would do a massive difference and i want my car to be quick not so much fast, any suggestions??? Ty


----------

